# Need advice off of a pure natty?



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

I seem to only find people that a juiced on here..

I have used Dbol and winstrol in the past, I love the pumps and gains etc..

But recently I have been going natty and doing a new routine which is giving me great gains and pumps..

When I knuckle down my diet is on point and very strict with a cheat day now and then..

I take enough protein to build muscle including shakes, I take aminos, creatine and pre workout..

I would like to stay natty from now on as I love the satisfation I'm getting from knowing it ME doing this and getting the gains and not any tablets..

Can anyone advise me of any supps to take to help or certain ways to train or certain parts to trains..

I don't do enough legs I know that's a downfall for myself..

Thanks a lot!


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

you take aminos, creatine and pre workout? ......but you want to know its you doing the gains and not the tablets? you might as well take out the protein shakes and just be 'all natural'

even people taking 'other supplements' do it themselves, supplements are there to help, i bet anything that people on 'aas' train harder than you every session and with there diets

that aside, i would love to help but dont know your aims or anything mate? you looking to build up? rip up? strength?


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Hopefully there isn't anyone pure natty on this board


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Craig660 said:


> Hopefully there isn't anyone pure natty on this board


Milky is


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

gummyp said:


> Milky is


Doing pretty well for a natty, suppose we can allow one as he is a mod


----------



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

Take creatine, works wonders for the natty. Would advise Gaspari sizeon or muscletech celltech, which contains dextrose for insulin spike. Also a good protein and pre-workout. Eat 6 small meals a day with high quality protein in each... Train ferociously, focusing on heavy compound lifts first.


----------



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

Also split quads/hammies into two separate days, so they get equal attention.


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

ducky699 said:


> you take aminos, creatine and pre workout? ......but you want to know its you doing the gains and not the tablets? you might as well take out the protein shakes and just be 'all natural'
> 
> even people taking 'other supplements' do it themselves, supplements are there to help, i bet anything that people on 'aas' train harder than you every session and with there diets
> 
> that aside, i would love to help but dont know your aims or anything mate? you looking to build up? rip up? strength?


I'm 5.11, 85kg.. Around 14% bf.

I'm on a powerlifting routine atm, diet is 5 meals a day, hitting 340g+ protein, 100g carbs a day..

Taking isolate protein..

Creatine and a pre-workout.

Doing 2 day split - upper/lower 2x a week.

Heavy compounds on everyday, dynamic work everyday, core/abs 2x a week..

I want to add some size but stay strong and maintain while I loose a bit of fat to maintain a decent physique that I'm happy with..

I'm 32" waist atm, been a 28" waist before and still had fat to loose.. I wear a Medium size top but have some room in it, would like to loose the fat and fill out a Medium sized top with muscle and I'd be happy.. I'm doing for a Fitness Model shape..


----------



## kev1 (Nov 11, 2010)

so if you take protein shakes you're not "all natural" ?? what if you eat cheese and drink milk ?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Wardy33 said:


> I'm 5.11, 85kg.. Around 14% bf.
> 
> I'm on a powerlifting routine atm, diet is 5 meals a day, hitting 340g+ protein, 100g carbs a day..
> 
> ...


32" really? same as me! post your diet and a more recent picture than your avi - I guarantee your over eating for what you want to achieve


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

gummyp said:


> Milky is





Craig660 said:


> Doing pretty well for a natty, suppose we can allow one as he is a mod


im happy to say lads milky is on course, and is no more natty!! :clap:

me on the other hand, is on a short natty break..


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

zack amin said:


> im happy to say lads milky is on course, and is no more natty!! :clap:
> 
> me on the other hand, is on a short natty break..


Looks like milky pulled through for us.

What's your excuse zack boi ?


----------



## Jak3D (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm natty, only 22 so basically the trick to being natty is, to be completely overwhelmed if you gain anything like 5lbs of muscle in one year! Training wise there is never a clear distinction between natural and "assisted" pick a training style you like I.e power lifting or whatever . Build a solid programme and smash it!

As for you physique , your diet will be the thing you need to get right. Diet slow and steady, if you think you need twelve weeks, take 15 etc


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Jak3D said:


> I'm natty, only 22 so basically the trick to being natty is, to be completely overwhelmed if you gain anything like 5lbs of muscle in one year! Training wise there is never a clear distinction between natural and "assisted" pick a training style you like I.e power lifting or whatever . Build a solid programme and smash it!
> 
> As for you physique , your diet will be the thing you need to get right. Diet slow and steady, if you think you need twelve weeks, take 15 etc


And also inject steroids to make your hard work worth while


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I use l glutamine and beta alinine. Supposedly help with strength and endurance (beta alinine buffers lactic acid, so helps you go a bit longer). Also use ZMA. I seep much more deeply when I use this.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Jak3D said:


> . Diet slow and steady, if you think you need twelve weeks, take 15 etc


I`ve gone the other way, lost a stone a month - man do I look better for it.


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

saxondale said:


> 32" really? same as me! post your diet and a more recent picture than your avi - I guarantee your over eating for what you want to achieve


lol that pic was recent when i joined and i had lost weight but as its xmas I'm at the same point i was when i started on here, at 85kg again.. so that pic is a perfect match atm id say...

Im lifting alot heavier, where i was benching max 80kg about 5 weeks ago.. im benching 110 for 3 reps and my back has got alot stronger adding around 60kg onto lat pull downs.

Your proberly right as i have a small frame i am proberly over eating but i dont feel like i am..

as Natty i mean no roids.. supplements i use yeah but no juice etc.. thats natty enough for me.......


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

Wardy33 said:


> I'm 5.11, 85kg.. Around 14% bf.
> 
> I'm on a powerlifting routine atm, diet is 5 meals a day, hitting 340g+ protein, 100g carbs a day..
> 
> ...


i cant understand how your 5"11, 85kg and not filling out a medium top. im around 82kg ,5"11 a medium would not go near me:confused1:

tbh i think you need to make your goal a bit more specific, if you want fitness body theres no point doing dynamic work imo or a powerlifting routine!

your saying you want to add muscle, lose fat and get strong, not saying its impossible to do that all at once but it pretty much is, even using aas.

to get strong youve got to eat for it, so trying to lose some chubb while doing this would be pointless


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

chilli said:


> I use l glutamine and beta alinine. Supposedly help with strength and endurance (beta alinine buffers lactic acid, so helps you go a bit longer). Also use ZMA. I seep much more deeply when I use this.


Ok cheers, ill read up on em


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Wardy33 said:


> I seem to only find people that a juiced on here..


maybe because its a steroid dominant forum :whistling:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Craig660 said:


> Looks like milky pulled through for us.
> 
> What's your excuse zack boi ?


Back injury, having a small break, don't think I'm going to last long tho, I'm still using peptides tho! I reckon ill last another week or two lol


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

bongon95 said:


> i cant understand how your 5"11, 85kg and not filling out a medium top. im around 82kg ,5"11 a medium would not go near me:confused1:
> 
> tbh i think you need to make your goal a bit more specific, if you want fitness body theres no point doing dynamic work imo or a powerlifting routine!
> 
> ...


I fill a medium but there thats bit of room that if i could have an extra 2 inches on my biceps then the sleeves would be tight if u get me loool..

well i was eating 340g protein, 100 carbs and 70g fat for 6 weeks before xmas.. i went down to 79kg from week 3 to week 6.. which was when i training 5x a week doing isolation routines..

Although i looked bigger and my measurments went up which made me think i must have lost alot of fat and added mass etc.. but powerlifting is making me alot stronger, if u read my previous post i am up alot of weight on bench and lat pull downs, along with 180kg deadlift etc.. im trying to piece together a good routine which will involve 2 powerlifting exercises each session to keep me strong overall in that area, i.e. bench for chest and lat pull downs/seated rows for back.. and add in 2 other exercises for each body part with a 5x5 or 8x4 to build muscle whilst staying strong..

i dont know if that make sense to anyone ha does to me. ive been training for 3 years and ive learnt some bad habits from following people but i want to try my own way as i know i stay strong with powerlifting but i need more reps to build also.. i dont know if theres a routine already made like this but I'm trial and error atm, my best pal is a PT which is helping me with a few things but hes not the most experienced so therefore i am asking a wider audience as most people in my gym dont have a clue n the PTs are all slim muppets that tell u to just do cardio or MMA :thumb:


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

stone14 said:


> maybe because its a steroid dominant forum :whistling:


mate if i could bring myself to jab, i would be juiced to the 9s but i cant lol.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm a natty and have found that having a high level of fat and low level of carbs in my diet has helped muscle gain without putting on fat. Also keeps water weight to a minimum.

I still have carbs but usually only post workout and from a fruit/vegetable source.

Recovery is key also so a decent nights sleep and 2 on 2 off training has worked well for me.


----------



## Jak3D (Jan 21, 2012)

saxondale said:


> I`ve gone the other way, lost a stone a month - man do I look better for it.


try doing that to get down below 6% bf lol and you will see why i said slow is best.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

zack amin said:


> Back injury, having a small break, don't think I'm going to last long tho, I'm still using peptides tho! I reckon ill last another week or two lol


Good lad, what lad will you be going for this time around, know you had a few problems with bsi


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

Wardy33 said:


> I fill a medium but there thats bit of room that if i could have an extra 2 inches on my biceps then the sleeves would be tight if u get me loool..
> 
> well i was eating 340g protein, 100 carbs and 70g fat for 6 weeks before xmas.. i went down to 79kg from week 3 to week 6.. which was when i training 5x a week doing isolation routines..
> 
> ...


as you say, you want to do things your way now, but il add my 2pence anyway. try something like wendlers, based on squat/dead/bench/ohp and he seems to advocate high rep assisstance which should help build muscle better than low rep powerlifts.


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

bongon95 said:


> as you say, you want to do things your way now, but il add my 2pence anyway. try something like wendlers, based on squat/dead/bench/ohp and he seems to advocate high rep assisstance which should help build muscle better than low rep powerlifts.


Ok bro, ill have a look into wendlers and see what I can come up with

Cheers


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

Cutandjacked said:


> Take creatine, works wonders for the natty. Would advise Gaspari sizeon or muscletech celltech, which contains dextrose for insulin spike. Also a good protein and pre-workout. Eat 6 small meals a day with high quality protein in each... Train ferociously, focusing on heavy compound lifts first.


Gaspari size on is a great product bu it bloats me to fook,can't even eat my post workout meal after it,can advise on the rest really I'm on cycle at the moment,


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Jak3D said:


> try doing that to get down below 6% bf lol and you will see why i said slow is best.


do you think the OP (or indeed almost anyone on this board) is ever going to be less than 6% BF?

crash diet,hit macros, loose weight, look good, feel good - carry on doing it, getting better every time

slow diet, slow weight loss, look the same, feel crap - give up

I know which one I chose, trouble starts when you realise you can`t have big fat loss and growing muscles (I tried, you can`t, you can keep your muscle and they look better) so most people don`t commit to one or the other but do the worse parts of both.

In my experience that is, just saying.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Wardy33 said:


> Ok bro, ill have a look into wendlers and see what I can come up with
> 
> Cheers


I'm restarting wendlers on tuesday after a back injury. I'm getting a journal up about it tomorrow.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

As a lifetime natty (so far) , the only tings I would ever vouch for are creatine and ZMA.

Its mainly about training and consistency rather supps if your diet is in check.

A good solid upper and lower will last you some time. When you push the limits there. Introduce 5/3/1


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> As a lifetime natty (so far) , the only tings I would ever vouch for are creatine and ZMA.
> 
> Its mainly about training and consistency rather supps if your diet is in check.
> 
> A good solid upper and lower will last you some time. When you push the limits there. Introduce 5/3/1


I'm gonna look into ZMA..

My upper/lower is feeling great atm tbh


----------



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)

I chose to stay natty, purely because the money I spent on aas I put towards more training and better nutrition. I dont fck about with shakes and just eat my macros.

Theres also the disheartened feeling when your body shrinks after a cycle regardless of your pct ect however drier gains seem to stay around a bit more.

Fair enough my lifts have went down but not huge amounts and strengths still up on back so im happy!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Wardy33 said:


> I'm gonna look into ZMA..
> 
> My upper/lower is feeling great atm tbh


This is a note to send you a copy of my UL I've passed it to a few on here and had nothing but great feedback


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

dentylad said:


> I chose to stay natty, purely because the money I spent on aas I put towards more training and better nutrition. I dont fck about with shakes and just eat my macros.
> 
> Theres also the disheartened feeling when your body shrinks after a cycle regardless of your pct ect however drier gains seem to stay around a bit more.
> 
> Fair enough my lifts have went down but not huge amounts and strengths still up on back so im happy!


I just love knowing that its ME making the gains and no any aas!


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> This is a note to send you a copy of my UL I've passed it to a few on here and had nothing but great feedback


Yeah send it over bro


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

it's starting.....lol


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

just eat lots and train hard :thumb: im natty too


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Not sure I can offer much advise but for supps outside of Whey I use BCAA, EAA, Creatine Mono, Zinc, Magnesium, Calcium, Vitamin D3, MultiVit and Beta Alanine occasionally.

My supps are all geared towards improving recovery between sessions so I can keep intensity high, appears to be working well so far, especially since supplementing Vit D3.

Likely to remain a natty for life.


----------



## Joe Shmoe (Jan 12, 2009)

Natty FTW lol. Id love to juice and get bigger, but some of the stories I've read on here have put me off lol.


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

littlesimon said:


> Not sure I can offer much advise but for supps outside of Whey I use BCAA, EAA, Creatine Mono, Zinc, Magnesium, Calcium, Vitamin D3, MultiVit and Beta Alanine occasionally.
> 
> My supps are all geared towards improving recovery between sessions so I can keep intensity high, appears to be working well so far, especially since supplementing Vit D3.
> 
> Likely to remain a natty for life.


What are the benefits of Vit D3 Simon??


----------



## loftus (Mar 9, 2012)

littlesimon said:


> Not sure I can offer much advise but for supps outside of Whey I use BCAA, EAA, Creatine Mono, Zinc, Magnesium, Calcium, Vitamin D3, MultiVit and Beta Alanine occasionally.
> 
> My supps are all geared towards improving recovery between sessions so I can keep intensity high, appears to be working well so far, especially since supplementing Vit D3.
> 
> Likely to remain a natty for life.


Is that you on that avatar mate..as whoever it is they are a monster!!!


----------

